# Hedgehog (APH) Housing??



## toryory (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi

Doing research before getting a little hoggie... Just wondering what people use for their cages/housing .. there seems to be alot of different opinion on what is best, and also size wise?

Thanks


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

:welcome:
Some people adapt vivs like mine adding extra vents, others use Zoo zones 2








and others use wire cages however MOST have adapted the sides with perspex (spell) or something similar as most hedgies will climb the sides and made cause injuries!!!

Blade (my aph) is in a viv that OH added extra vents to pics of my viv and other set ups are on http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/294274-aph-set-up-pictures.html

Also try pygmy hogs uk forum loads of help and advice on they : victory:look out for me username - Laura


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I used a viv, i think there better, you can stack other vivs or whatever on top, plus there easier on the eye : victory:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

APH's need a minimum of 3 foot floor space. So 3x1 but that really is the minimum.
My wee guy is in a 4x2 viv and runs about mad in that - to be fair I'd like to give him twice that space and might do once I find a joiner to build me vivs.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I've got a 4ft rabbit hutch for mine when he comes in 1 week and 6 days (not that Im counting!!! :lol2 and he'll be having pride of place on the sideboard in the lounge - much to my husbands disgust cos he's gotta move his two fishtanks!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a 4 ft rabbit/guinea hutch for mine too - we have adapted it to give him more space.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Mrs Mental said:


> I've got a 4ft rabbit hutch for mine when he comes in 1 week and 6 days (not that Im counting!!! :lol2 and he'll be having pride of place on the sideboard in the lounge - much to my husbands disgust cos he's gotta move his two fishtanks!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


They are just great pets Steph - we love Sparky to bits !!! 

Plenty of pics when he comes please.


----------



## animalencounters (Aug 10, 2009)

Zoozone


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

EVIEMAY said:


> I have a 4 ft rabbit/guinea hutch for mine too - we have adapted it to give him more space.


 
I love it!!!! :flrt:
Wish I had seen that before. However Blade seems happy in his viv atm!!!


----------



## Hoglett (Mar 8, 2009)

*housing*

I have a nero cage for my hedgie and he loves it. There's lots of room for him to move around and a big wheel for him, and there's a fair big hut in there for him to sleep in. I think anything is alright aslong as they have some room to have a bit of a walk and a place to sleep, cuz they'll be running around when ya get it out. 

You can get vivariums for them that are glass and they keep the smell in better, they keep the sound in better, but Sonic's rustling hasn't bothered me.


----------



## toryory (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice . not too sure on what to get yet... alot of american forums bang on about how awful zoozone 2 is (almost as if its cruel to keep them in it), but that may have something to do with their differing climate ?????????? I have also heard of converted plastic storage boxes??? and could a viv be made out of a large unused aquarium ?

Have people had success with litter training?


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Blade (my aph) always goes to toilet on his wheel so I put his litter tray under wheel. 
Blade likes sleeping in his litter tray :gasp:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Large Zoozone for mine , seems to be plenty of space for her and extremely easy to clean .


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

This worried me a little... If a vivarium 'keeps smells in' then it's not ventilated properly.. It's so important to allow adequate ventilation, breathing issues will occour if your hog is in a viv with all his smells & not enough fresh air.

Also all glass vivariums are not reccomended, again due to ventilation issues.
A wood mdf with glass doors viv is ok, provided it has adequate vents added along the back ( about 6 or 7, each about 3inches in diameter)
Even more vents would be better.


----------

